# Got my Queen....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Today I was going into my school and opened the door and seen what looked like a ear wig and was like â€œhey first bug of the yearâ€ went to look closer and it was a wasp pure black with few yellow stripes I was excited thinking it would be a queen bee after all the other ones would be dead&#8230; so im here with a bee in my backpack lol ill get pics of it tonight id love to know what type it is&#8230;..

Video*** (Wanring This Video May Contain Swearing**) http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/b...nt=mybee008.flv


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

kids and there bugs,,...why would just a queen bee .. be alive this time of the year..? its called hibernation ..but hey good luck with your bee,, i bet its kind of dopey ware its still kind of cold out


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

it's very slow and yes it's cold but this one is really black not like as yellow as a yellow jacket because it's smaller than one but it is black with a bit of yellow and smaller..... I think it might be a neat colony.... ill google a bit to see if I can find out what type but ill have pics tonight forsure..


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

If I was able to profide ths queen with all the stuff to thrive would she be able to lay eggs? or do I need a male?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

wow... so your into keeping bees now? lol


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> wow... so your into keeping bees now? lol


I got the wasp in my backpact next to me im in civics now lol


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

"fast growing trend for pet keeps" bee's and wasps...

i can see that in the news head lines now


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Or "boy accidently unleashes wasp upon deathly allergic classmate"...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Or "boy accidently unleashes wasp upon deathly allergic classmate"...:rasp:


lol yeah!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

so do we need a "bee/wasp" forum?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> so do we need a "bee/wasp" forum?


good idea... will see how many people own them this summer....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what about that huge bee that other guy posted







these guys are nutz


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol^ yeah.. I thought about you guys this mornin when I stomped on a wasp in my home-


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

your in highschool f*ck bumble bees and start f*cking girls


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> your in highschool f*ck bumble bees and start f*cking girls


LOL







Im in a private school no girls in it







but next yr ill be in the main stream and ill be gr 10 freshmen so ill have fun lol


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

OK that is a foundress aka a queen. She certainly looks like Polistes fuscatus the BEST beginner's wasp, excdedingly laid back.

2. No you DO NOT need a male she mated last year.

3. She nees honey/maple syrup for food and water. Along the line she will eat crix and other soft bodied bugs.

4. Get the biggest critter carrier and flip it upside down. Glue a shelter area in there for her and let her in it.

6. Provide cardboard and fiberous plant matter for nest building materials, if you can find an abandoned nest she may take that. The one I captive bred is the smallest one the WC ones are the largest, their size really depends on the quality *and* quantity of the food.
















Here is an example of a shelter area that wasps like to nest in.









This was an abandoned nest I used for an experiment apparently it was so heavily damaged that even the invasive Polistes dominula refused to use it. You can see them dominula just chillin in that pic LOL


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Omnius said:


> OK that is a foundress aka a queen. She certainly looks like Polistes fuscatus the BEST beginner's wasp, excdedingly laid back.
> 
> 2. No you DO NOT need a male she mated last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ICEE said:


>


I don't really see what's so funny.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think he got lost on his way to AQHU.

Awesome stuff, Omnius...feel up to doing a _Polistes fuscus_ species profile?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Sure I have done a fuscatus and dominula profile already I will just copy and paste and add pics and your set!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks alot! I gave her some salmon yesterday lol she loved it but ill profide her with what she needs and hope it goes well....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm seriously thinking that this would be a lot of fun to try out. And seeing as how spring has finally hit where I am and we have temps of over 10C (that's 50F for you silly Americans :rasp: ) I might actually be able to snag me a queen.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Mettle said:


> I'm seriously thinking that this would be a lot of fun to try out. And seeing as how spring has finally hit where I am and we have temps of over 10C (that's 50F for you silly Americans :rasp: ) I might actually be able to snag me a queen.


yeah! I want to get a queen yellow jacket there colonys are over 10.000 bees.... that would be sweet....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Mettle said:


> I'm seriously thinking that this would be a lot of fun to try out. And seeing as how spring has finally hit where I am and we have temps of over 10C (that's 50F for you silly Americans :rasp: ) I might actually be able to snag me a queen.


wow ... canadians these days


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

^^^^yeah WTF?
You fed a bee SALMON????
And Im pretty sure the guy that has the bees said Yellow jackets will sting for NO reason...why would you want them?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ICEE said:


> I'm seriously thinking that this would be a lot of fun to try out. And seeing as how spring has finally hit where I am and we have temps of over 10C (that's 50F for you silly Americans :rasp: ) I might actually be able to snag me a queen.


wow ... canadians these days
[/quote]

I don't get your negative and slightly derailing comments.

How is the keeping of something like a wasp so vastly different than other arthropods? (To which this section of the forums is partially dedicated.)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I'm seriously thinking that this would be a lot of fun to try out. And seeing as how spring has finally hit where I am and we have temps of over 10C (that's 50F for you silly Americans :rasp: ) I might actually be able to snag me a queen.


wow ... canadians these days
[/quote]

I don't get your negative and slightly derailing comments.

How is the keeping of something like a wasp so vastly different than other arthropods? (To which this section of the forums is partially dedicated.)
[/quote]

I was gonna say he was probably joking...then I realized who said it.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

You got her to take SALMON! Wow thats awesome, that would make an OK treat but as you already stated provide her with "normal foods".

PS I am going to try that! Though the test will be if she feeds the salmon to her larva.

As for yellowjackets you can try them though they seem to not do well in captivity and also remember they are more defensive than your current wasp and even minor disturbances can set them into a stinging frenzy. If you do get one to nest I want pics and the methods you used as I have been trying this with no luck. (The keeping of yellowjackets)

I too am at a loss for the person making the negitive remarks, keeping wasp is really no different than keeping a large centi though the wasp venom is way less toxic and painful, if you dont have something nice to say than please keep it to yourself.

@Notaverage how are you doing with your wasps in the shed?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

this i sa good place for a question like this..... last year i found a more golden bee than the normal and less fuzzy looking,, could that have been a tame bee..? but theres no bee farms around here could a tame bee welcome its self to a wild hive and live as one of them i wonder?


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

how do you know its a queen? from the pics it looks like a normal worker. you found it at school. paper wasps and such love schools. easy to find food. im pretty sure that some of the later worker bees/wasps can hibernate through winter and if the nest was on or even in the school then it would have been more protected from severe cold.

lastly, when i was little we would eat outside during the summer for lunch. we always had yellow jackets flying around. they never tried to sting. i would hold out my hand with bologna on it and i would have two or three land on my hand and eat the bologna.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

You cannot tell queens apart from workers by looks with fuscatus. Though it possible a worker may have hibernated its doubtful. I have had workers make it till spring but then die soon after.

As for the fuzzy bee that is likely a bgumblebee also non aggressive unless the hive or another be is attacked. They generally nest underground.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I got another queen today im in civics class agian lol would the 2 queens be ok in the same tank?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think its funny mettle


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

When I put them togeather they totaly did not look alike the first one was very much diffrent but both were the same the one I found today was just a normal worker but the one from the other day has to be a queen.... and it's more dosile than the one I cought today...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> I got another queen today im in civics class agian lol would the 2 queens be ok in the same tank?


two queens well kill each other...why you say its a queen anyways..?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> I got another queen today im in civics class agian lol would the 2 queens be ok in the same tank?


two queens well kill each other...why you say its a queen anyways..?
[/quote]


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes two queens will be fine together and may even start a nest up together. If the case is different one wasp will just chase the otherone away from the nest area she will not kill it. And as to why we think its a queen is 99 percent of the workers are dead by now and the remainder will shortly follow. Wasps no matter what rarely live past a year.

Please post pics of the new queens. If by chance you put a hornet in there all hell will break loose.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Omnius - Have you had them reproduce for you in captivity to sustain a colony for an extended period?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Omnius - Have you had them reproduce for you in captivity to sustain a colony for an extended period?


Yes I have. All the pics I have posted with the exception of the large WC are all captive bred. For reference all the dominula I have aare CB along with that small queen in my pics in this thread.

They breed males at certain times of the year and it is important to get as in go out and catch unrelated males to place in the colony, males cannot sting so you can just grab them lol, they are distingished from the females by a light face and curly antenna.

One of my main long term goals is to get breeding down very well so its easy for others to help establish a captive bred gene pool reducing any potential pressure on WC populations before it becomes a problem due to habit loss climate change ect.

I will be trying line breeding as well to see if I can breed for colors or temperment.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I can't believe how much I am really liking the one I have she has excepted me as now when I go near her she sparks up and will come to me for food... I was wondering when she will start a nest but Ive looked for one but non are out yet so ill just keep her suplyed with a nest and here is somthing IVe not told you all but I put her my vinegaroon he never catches his own food he is lazy and needs hand feeding so I don't think eather will pose as a threat unless the bee goes nuts for a thing that is 39x his size and my vinegaroon sprays his acid them the bee will be mush lol but hey so far I don't see a problem with this so im fine with it.....


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Let her be in her own cage never mix wasps with another predatory species, and besides yours sounds like one with an EXCEPTIONAL temperment. DO NOT risk such a specimen. It takes two weeks to a month before she starts nest building.

Use the feisty one for this experiment it maybe possible to pull this off but I would never try this with a special laid back specimen.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

my laid back one just finished the nasty one lol


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

No way!














I have never heard of two paper wasps killing eachother. I have six queens in one cage and they all get along just fine.

Well if you have pics of the now deceased queen please post them.


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

havent seen the pic, but are we sure the fuzzy bee is a bee? could be a type of bulb fly. they look like bees


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Omnius said:


> No way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEadless bee lol


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I would NOT be surprised if the second bee got killed because it was not a polistes sp. Any suitable sized invert outside the genus Polistes is generally considered food with the esception of the hornets. (They know better than to mess with them)


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I am really liking this Queen now when I open the tank she comes to my hand and sits (does not fly) then I usaly will walk to the kichen then let her eat somthing like a orange, Jam, juice, and she loves coke...







then I am able to walk back and put her in her tank and she is fine no aggresion at all...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

get a drone or what ever breeds her than and let the games begain


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I was told she would already be fertile....


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

She is fertile she mated last year!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

More pics.

Hey I have a question. My buddy knocked a paper next down in my shed a week ago. They wasps have been hovering around looking for the nest I guess and when I opened the shed. THey were alll just on the wall around the area of the nest???
They werent active and the nest Is on the ground. I havent touched it..
what are they doing do you think? Building another?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

You really cant handle them at all can you, ah well.

They are looking for there old nest, I doubt they will build another.


----------

